# Which amplifier: lab gruppen or cambridge 840A ?



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello everybody !

I want to replace my NAD c315 with a lab gruppen iP900 or cambridge 840A V2. 

I now the cambridge audio 840A..but not the lab gruppen... My dealer tells me about the iP900 which apparently has a very good sounding,dynamic,...The only drawback for me it's the fan noise...I don't know if it's audible.

So if you have any experiences with lab gruppen or if someone could advice me.


Thanks for your response


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The lab gruppen is a sound reenforcement/pro audio power amp and the cambridge audio is a home audio integrated amp. I would have to believe the 840A V2 will sound more refined, neutral and perhaps be more satisfying in the long run. In addition, the lab gruppen is a power amp while the cambridge audio is an intergrated which means you would have to run a preamp ahead of the lab gruppen. Plus the lab gruppen only has balanced XLR/1/4" TRS inputs and Speakon speaker terminals which don't mesh very well with home video/audio equipment. Get the Cambridge Audio 840A V2, its a pretty good unit as you may have already heard in an audition.


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

An amp with a fan will either be tiny/compact with no room to 'breathe' or in the case of lower powered stuff, Class 'A'. In either case, fans are generally noisy unless special low speed or specialty fans are used. 
You need to check it out to see if it is distracting or runs too warm. If you have it enclosed, that may help with the noise, but cook it even faster. 

my small dish / satellite receiver has a very tiny fan which you can hear during quiet passages in the sound track, later at night and when the fridge in the other room is off.


----------

